# Deal Island



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

After standing in the sand at Assategue Island on Thursday, I let my son drive me back down to Deal Island on Friday. Boat left the dock at 1 pm and we were back right before the storm hit 5 hours later. There were six guys on the boat and I can proudly say that five limits were had The hardheads were small to medium. There were no drag screaming hits. Oh well there is fish in da freezer now. I'll make one more meat run before I start my crabbing

Captain Delmas is a true southern Maryland waterman. He will put you on the fish. The boat was $300.00 We spent $60 on peelers. The trip came out to $65.00 per man


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice.


----------

